# Ouch! This sermon really hit home.



## Southern Presbyterian (Jul 3, 2008)

We attended the 2008 Reformed Family Bible Conference two weeks ago. This years theme was "Salt and Light: The Christian and Culture". The following is the sermon we heard the final night. Man, you don't hear sermons like this everyday. I thought I'd share it with y'all with the hope that it will be a blessing to you as well.

Salt and Light and Christian Love, Pastor Chris Strevel, Covenant Presbyterian Church, Bufford, GA. {This link will stream the mp3.}

You can download the sermon HERE.

**The audio quality dramatically improves after about 6 minutes. I had to edit together 2 different audio sources to get the entire sermon.**

Blessings!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jul 5, 2008)




----------

